# Expensive Poljot!



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I've been bid on this three times but it hasn't reached reserve. The guy has faced me down and won't budge on my offers off auction, he's playing hardball allright.

His buy it now is Â£12 should I go for it?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

depends how much you want it Mark!

I see the crown at 4 is a replacement and doesn't match

I have the exact same watch with Sekonda on the dial. A bit better condition than that one, I paid Â£15.

btw if you want it to wake you up in the morning don't bother the alarm is crap


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I want it but that crown niggles me









Can I have a pic of the Sekonda?

Wanna swap?







I have some spectacular gaudy Poljots I could tempt you with


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'll do a phot later Mark, the washing machine repair man has just left and there's a huge pile of grundies needing sorting


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

my sekonda badge one. Can't get the back off but I bet it's the good old poljot alarm movt in there.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Paul

I've got a similar Sekonda alarm to yours, but with a round case. Movement is a Poljot 2612.1 - agree about the alarm - a really feeble little buzz









Still, it was only a Â£3 car boot cheapie, so can't complain too much.

Cheers

Foggy


----------

